# Want to see a bummer :)



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

Not sure I can get a pic here, but we are fixing a sewer, it is 4' 11" to our camera head, no biggy, we cut the walk way with a concrete saw, removed concrete, dig down about 3.5 feet, we find concrete, no biggy, we figure it is just trash put down when the job was first done, NOPE, the clay sewer is in cased in concrete, like a Tomb, BUMMER, oh course we broke the sewer with the Jackhammer, will post more pics when I get them !


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh joy. Yor having a good day bud :thumbsup:


----------



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

My guy just called, they are able to get a band on it  both sides !


----------



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, we managed to get a fitting on, so we are home free, I am not going to bore all of you with a the pics I took, just this one ! Oh yea, that is how my guys left it overnight, I put a camera in this morning, all good, I will also show you what we were bypassing


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Looks like they earned that pay!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

They allow no hub pipe and fittings under ground like that?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> They allow no hub pipe and fittings under ground like that?


As long as they're bedded well, you can bury ferncos here too...


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

To my knowledge, most of the country does. 



SewerRatz said:


> They allow no hub pipe and fittings under ground like that?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Protech said:


> To my knowledge, most of the country does.


 Just guess it was the town I was in or the inspector. I still wouldn't use no hub. The only reason I wanted to on the job where the inspector said no was a real tight fit in a hallway of an apartment complex. The sewer was backed up and no one was able to get the line open. So I used a wet vac to get all the water out of the drain and pushed my SeeSnake down the line till I seen where the line made a drop. Located the spot and dug it up. Turned out the contractor used a double elbow pointed down, I was going to cut in a no hub double tee with a clean out off the top. The inspector told me no hub was not allowed underground, so I ended up making the hole twice as large than I wanted to and installed a double wye combo.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I always pour a couple bags of sakrete around my ferncos to keep them from settling. That way if you have to dig it up the sakrete usually breaks up easy without messing up the pipe.


----------



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

Almost 100% of the sewers are cast iron or clay here in LA, only new ones are abs., and all commercial work is cast iron and no hub bands, I was wondering who would say what, funny how different it is in different states, Plumbing work that is ! We all do the same thing, just every state has different rules, but the finished product is usually the same. We are done, will put concrete down for the new walk way in the moring, will post a pic when it is 100% complete, Tuesday morning it ws a mess, and it rained hard for one and a half days, so that slowed us down !


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

hulihan said:


> Almost 100% of the sewers are cast iron or clay here in LA, only new ones are abs., and all commercial work is cast iron and no hub bands, I was wondering who would say what, funny how different it is in different states, Plumbing work that is ! We all do the same thing, just every state has different rules, but the finished product is usually the same. We are done, will put concrete down for the new walk way in the moring, will post a pic when it is 100% complete, Tuesday morning it ws a mess, and it rained hard for one and a half days, so that slowed us down !


I don't want to insult you or anything, but them so called lobsters you have your son posing with ain't no lobsta's ayuh.


----------



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

Our Lobsters are not like yours in Maine, but I am not complaining, for us, it is more about the excursion, and not flashing all we caught, it is the time we spend together that I love, sounds kind of Corney, but it is true, I have a great relationship with my son, hope it lasts ! Send me two you trapped and I will send you two, and we will both eat a great dinner ! We still have from last season in the freezer, so we are waiting till it gets colder and more into winter before we head out !:thumbup:


----------



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

This job is finished !~


----------



## UALocal1Plumber (May 13, 2009)

Fernco couplings are illegal in NYC, and in my opinion they are all around garbage material. 

For a transition we'll either use a Mission Co. coupling sized for the right material, or more often I'll order 120 in. lb. Clamp-All couplings (or Husky brand depending on what they supply house stocks).

Why do all that work just to use a piece of flimsy rubber attached with two radiator clamps? And then to risk backfilling/cementing on top of that?

Thanks
Keith


----------



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, show me a different way to connect 4 inch clay to 4 inch cast/Abs and we are good to go , cause have not seen one yet ?!


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes Sir! 



SewerRatz said:


> They allow no hub pipe and fittings under ground like that?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

hulihan said:


> Well, show me a different way to connect 4 inch clay to 4 inch cast/Abs and we are good to go , cause have not seen one yet ?!


Well it might just be a different Fernco you want...
Like this one!:thumbup:

Other manufacturers have them as well ask at your supply house to see what they carry.


----------



## UALocal1Plumber (May 13, 2009)

Mission CP 66

Keith


----------

